# 2003 3.5L nissan pathfinder, any engine mods?



## RCRsteveo (Aug 3, 2007)

i don't know the techinical differences of this engine and the 350Z engine, but if anyone knows any good mods to add HP/TQ without sacrificing MPG please let me know, thanks!


----------

